# I Love My 622s



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

My first 622 was installed last Thursday, replacing my 721 receiver.

I loved it so much, I ran out to the local Dish retailer and purchased a second one not 16 hours later to replace my 522 receiver.

Both are hooked up to HDTVs. One is running 720p, the other 1080i.

The picture is so damn crisp, I cannot get enough of it. I get annoyed when I cannot find something hi-def to watch. :lol: 

And the receivers have both been working fantastic so far. I have one in single mode, the other in dual, and though I haven't been driving them hard with recordings and whatnot I have not had a single problem yet. (Now that I've typed that out, I'm doomed.)

Going from a 522 to a 622 is almost painless. The interfaces are exactly the same, with the addition of a few more choices hi-def specific. I always did find the 721's menu system almost stupid, but loved the speed it all functioned at, especially the guide. Now the 622 blows it all away. Even I, as A Man, cannot keep up with the speed of the scrolling guide anymore. :grin: 

I have been a Dish subscribed since April of 1997, starting with the 3900 receiver. Remember how sllllllllllllllloooooooowwwwwwwwww that thing was? It took like three seconds just to go from one channel to the next in the guide. :lol: 

Just to add some balance to this post, I do have a couple of gripes with the 622 to point out:
1. The receiver runs a bit hot. The hard drive seems to function full-time no matter what state the receiver is in. (The 522 was the same way.)
2. Even though the 622 is designed for HDTV, the out-of-the-box HD output setting is 480 (i or p, I forgot which)! What's the deal with that? The installer didn't know that, and if I had not have been smart enough to look around in the menu I would not have caught it right away. I wonder how many people who are not tech-savvy will never know to change this setting?

Nice product, Dish.


----------



## the_bear (Oct 18, 2004)

Presence said:


> ...2. Even though the 622 is designed for HDTV, the out-of-the-box HD output setting is 480 (i or p, I forgot which)! What's the deal with that?


This is to guaranty compatibility. There is nothing like hooking up a display that will not accept 720p up to a device defaulted to output 720p. Also, encryption is off over HDMI for 480.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

The hard drive has to run all the time to provide you with instant replay and the one hour of continuous replay.


----------



## Radicalman (Apr 21, 2005)

Try elivating the 622 to provide a 1-2 inch gap to help air flow. It cooled down my 942 somewhat.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

jerryez said:


> The hard drive has to run all the time to provide you with instant replay and the one hour of continuous replay.


Did you read my post? I said, "no matter what state the receiver is in." That includes if I have it turned OFF. God knows I need that instant reply when the receiver is OFF.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Placing the unit off does not actually turn off the unit but places it in standby. During standby things are actually happening and the receiver is not really off. The only real way to turn it off is to pull the cord.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Placing the unit off does not actually turn off the unit but places it in standby. During standby things are actually happening and the receiver is not really off. The only real way to turn it off is to pull the cord.


But it sure could stop spinning the drive and the fan when not in use, which makes the most noise and produces heat. I think he is asking if they can fix that on the next release.

Even though it sounds like a good idea to stop the drive from spinning when not in use, I think some studies have shown that start and stop is more harmful than just letting it spin all the time. Tivo doe not seam to overheat or make noise. Yet another thing they can learn from Tivo


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

socceteer said:


> Tivo doe not seam to overheat or make noise. Yet another thing they can learn from Tivo


Maybe they built this in to prove that they didn't violate TIVO's patent


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I thought that the 622 did spin down while in standby. It would spin up for the maintainance jobs (such as downloading a new EPG and checking for matching timer events) but generally stay spun down until needed or disturbed.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

No, it doesn't spin down.

I remember when I first got my 522 it did spin down in off mode. However, after a software update, it never did spin down again. That was about the same time they started doing the annoying Dish "Press Select to Continue" standby screensaver.

Speaking of screensaver, what is with that? I've complained about it before, and I'll do it again: DISH, please give us the option to just have the receiver stop outputting a signal when off. I find it very annoying Dish receivers are not DPMS compliant. Plus, my televisions would detect "no signal" and power off automatically.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Radicalman said:


> Try elivating the 622 to provide a 1-2 inch gap to help air flow. It cooled down my 942 somewhat.


This doesn't help much on the 622, the 622 has it's air intake on the right side of the box, where as the 942 had it's intake on the bottom. They do run hot, just make sure you have plenty of ventelation, especially on both sides.

You can aslo go into the System Setup menu, then go under diagnostics, and then counters. In there you can check out your average temp. I've seen people report average temps anywhere from the 90's to the 110's. Mine personally runs about 110. When it gets around 130 is when the system will shut itself down and put the fan into high octane mode.


----------



## Joe Clark (Jan 10, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> This doesn't help much on the 622, the 622 has it's air intake on the right side of the box, where as the 942 had it's intake on the bottom. They do run hot, just make sure you have plenty of ventelation, especially on both sides.
> 
> You can aslo go into the System Setup menu, then go under diagnostics, and then counters. In there you can check out your average temp. I've seen people report average temps anywhere from the 90's to the 110's. Mine personally runs about 110. When it gets around 130 is when the system will shut itself down and put the fan into high octane mode.


Try a Thermaltake Mobilefan II USB fan. kdg454 recommended one in another thread and he said it lowered his operating temps about 20-30 degrees. I'm ordering a couple for my equipment rack.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Joe Clark said:


> Try a Thermaltake Mobilefan II USB fan. kdg454 recommended one in another thread and he said it lowered his operating temps about 20-30 degrees. I'm ordering a couple for my equipment rack.


I do have 2 of them, and if I turn them up to full blast AND leave the doors open it definetly cools down the components, a lot, but they are then loud. If I close the door there is not enough ventilation and after a couple hours it gets really hot in there, the fans are just blowing hot air around. So instead of leave the door open and the fans on a lower speed, which does cool my DVRs a bit.

Anyways, you'll see that my temps are not out of the ordinary for the user base. I think they are designed to handle running in the very low 100's.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

My dream had to end, didn't it.

The original 622 has been having reboot problems the last two days. I mean, it reboots at least once an hour. Doesn't matter what it's doing, which channel, which recordings, etc. It'll be playing along then <poof> the black screen and a reboot follows.

The second 622 is having that stammering problem, where the video becomes a bit jerky and the sound goes off-sync. It's especially bad on TV2 when it does happen.

Both units are cooled with additional laptop coolers, so they don't run hot or anything.

I called Dish tonight, and they are replacing the original 622. Apparently I'll have a new unit in four days, which seems oddly quick considering how rare the 622 supposedly is.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

The replacement arrived today. It is a model "D," the one being replaced a "C."

It has been on "Acquiring Satellite" for the last 10 minutes to do its software upgrade. Should I be worried? I thought I remember reading about this problem somewhere.

Also, the dumb****s at Dish forgot to include a return shipping label for the old 622. Now I get to play the CSR game.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Got it all fired up. However, the first thing I notice is the picture quality coming out of the new box is not nearly as good as the old one. All the connections are the same, same settings, etc. Yet I see more pixelation now. WTF?


----------

